# LG Monitor mit LG Farbprofil viel zu dunkel



## Kellanved (6. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir einen LG 34UC88-B zugelegt und hab einige Probleme mit dem Farbprofil bzw. der Kalibrierung.
Nach dem ich den Monitor angeschlossen habe, war das Bild sehr hell und die Farben etwas blass.
Nachdem ich dann den mitgelieferten Treiber installiert habe, wurden die Farben extrem dunkel, die Helligkeit im OSD ist aber weiterhin bei 100, auch der Kontrast bleibt unverändert.
Das Bild ist so dunkel, dass z.B. dunkle Anwendungen wie Lightroom oder Steam nur schwer zu erkennen sind. In Stem z.B. kann ich den Text zwar lesen und die Farben der Spiele erkennen, die verschiedenen Grautöne in der Bibliothek verschwimmen zu einer dunklen Masse. Auch ingame ist alles extrem dunkel. In Warhammer: Vermintide ist in den Schattenbereichen z.B. nichts mehr erkennbar.
Weise ich der Farbverwaltung ein anderes Profil zu (egal welches), wird das Bild deutlich heller und farbärmer (wie vor der Treiberinstallation).
Im NVIDIA Control Panel ist in der Farbverwaltung "durch andere Applikation kontrolliert" ausgewählt. Wechsle ich hier auf "von NVIDIA kontrolliert" wird das Bild etwas heller und angenehmer zu betrachten, wobei dunkle Stellen immer noch etwas zu dunkel sind.
Ich habe das selbe Problem mit einem 8 Jahre alten LG Monitor den ich vor einiger Zeit testweise an meinen Rechner angeschlossen hatte. An meinem Rechner im Büro + LG Monitor konnte ich das nicht nachstellen.
Das LG Fabrprofil hat auch meinen Samsung Monitor, den ich bisher in Betrieb hatte, extrem stark abgedunkelt.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Beste aus dem neuen Monitor heraushole bzw diesen richtig einstelle?
Seltsamerweise entspricht das extrem abgedunkelte Bild auch der Helligkeit eines Ausdrucks von meinem PC. Das kommt mir zwar entgegen da ich auch Fotos bearbeite, allerdings ist das abgedunkelte Bild einfach viel zu dunkel um damit arbeiten zu können.

Rechner:
Windows 10, Geforce GTX 1080, Monitor über Displayport 1.2 angeschlossen


----------



## Atma (6. Dezember 2017)

Kellanved schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Beste aus dem neuen Monitor heraushole bzw diesen richtig einstelle?


Wenn du das Beste aus deinem Monitor rausholen willst, wirst du um den Kauf eines Colorimeters nicht herumkommen. Die zwei bekanntesten sind Spyder 5 und X-Rite in all ihren Varianten. Die Unterschiede sind in erster Linie softwareseitig, die teuerste Variante muss man also keinesfalls kaufen. Ich selber habe noch den Vorgänger Spyder 4 Pro und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. Dezember 2017)

Bitte doch nicht immer gleich ein Kolorimeter empfehlen. Zwischen der Korrektur eines versauten Bildes und einer profimäßigen Kalibrierung liegen Welten, welche man bspw. mit der Windows-Kalibrierung und Augenmaß gut erreicht.

Schon mal die probiert? Kontrast auf mittlerem Niveau? Meist zw. 50 und 80 Prozent.


----------



## Kellanved (7. Dezember 2017)

Richtig, das Colorimeter würde mir in dem Fall nicht weiterhelfen.
Das Verstellen vom Kontrast hat das ganze nur schlimmer gemacht. Ich hab dann noch eine Weile weiter recherchiert und dann endlich die Lösung bzw. eher die Ursache gefunden: Fall Creators Update screwed up color profile? : Windows10

Kurz; Das Fall Creators Update hat Probleme mit dem LG Farbprofil
Lösung: LG hat als Workaround neue Farbprofile rausgebracht.
- In der Windows Hardwareverwaltung den Monitor-Treiber deinstallieren und das Farbprofil löschen.
- Neustarten
- Von LG das neueste Profil + Treiber runterladen (mit R bzw. RS gekennzeichnet). In meinem Fall gabs den neuen Treiber + Farbprofil (R) und ein noch neueres Farbprofil ohne Treiber (RS). Einfach beide Zips runterladen und entpacken, die Setup.exe aus R zum Profil aus RS kopieren.
- Über die Hardwareverwaltung den Treiber samt Profil installieren (doppelklicken der exe hat zwar eine Erfolgsmessage gebracht aber den Treiber nicht wirklich installiert)
- Neustarten
- Monitor per Software oder Hardware kalibrieren oder Werte aus dem Internet verwenden.
- Done

Microsoft arbeitet an dem Problem, sollte es keine neuen Treiber geben oder das Problem nicht Lösen, gibts im Reddit-Thread andere Workarounds.


----------

